# Stopped by CO



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Duckhunter66 said:


> Wow, constitutional rights and state resources are two different matters. Hunting and fishing are not rights they are privileges, same as driving..


By using this logic you wouldn't mind a Leo stopping you driving down the highway to see if you have a license?


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

micooner said:


> By using this logic you wouldn't mind a Leo stopping you driving down the highway to see if you have a license?


um, they can and do it all the time. You guys must have a lot to hide.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> If I am fishing and there is no indication that I am doing anything illegal, then there is no justification to request my license or to look in my stuff.
> 
> They would never find a violation anyways, that's not the point. The point is we have rights and if we allow them to be broken....they will be.
> 
> Which constitutional right would you like to give up next ?


I don't get it.
If you are fishing and a C.O walks up and asks to see your fishing license how does this erode my rights?
It states clearly somewhere that while fishing you will provide license and ID used to purchase it upon request.
If you still feel like your rights are being eroded then take the opportunity away from them and don't fish.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I guess in some people eyes then their "rights" are broken daily. Its called "consensual encounter", it can be an officer, or regular person. Someone asks you for directions, are they breaking your rights? No, its your choice to answer. A CO "stops" you and asks hows it going, are you hunting, etc its not breaking any rights. Now if you choose to be a jerk and not answer, then they can choose to be jerks as well. Now if you answer "Fine, we are just out hunting" now they are within there duties to ask for a hunting license. Are you being detained when they stop for a consensual encounter?, no. Just like if someone asks you for directions, your not being detained and have a right to again be a jerk and not answer or just answer.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

The reason you can be contacted in the field is the open field doctrine. The dnr doesn't have anymore rights than the police. They both can come on private property that is not part of the home or otherwise obscured from public view. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_fields_doctrine


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> What reason did they have to stop you ?


He was standing on the side of the road and waved me over. He wanted to know if I had seen any quads while driving the two track. While talking, he noticed my bow case in the truck and asked if I had been hunting. I told him yes and he asked to see my license. No problem. In no way did I feel any rights were being violated. He's doing his job and I appreciate it. I guess I'm not as paranoid as some.

Mike


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> Unreasonable search, and being detained without probable cause.
> 
> Amendment IV
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


So how is asking you for a fishing license a search and how are you being detained? Even if you try to argue that asking for a fishing license is a search you still don't have an argument that it is unreasonable......asking for a fishing license while you are fishing is pretty reasonable. The law says you have to have one. You committed the act of fishing which requires a license.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell ya! My popcorn just finished popping. Now I can enjoy this thread


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

Ya'll Qaeda has invaded M-S.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Was a pleasant conversation but has now turned to S&€t.
What a bunch of tools, typical M-S these days

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Swamp, let me. Know when you want to show your nuts and tell a CO that your not going to show them your license when they approach you legally hunting. I'd like a good laugh at stupidity at its best, maybe even you tube worthy.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Dead Short: Seems you've been eating a lot of popcorn lately!!! Got another bucket ready for ya..bb


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Personally been checked many times, never a problem. Always chatted with the CO and like others here have picked up tips from them. 
I actually like seeing the COs in the field, my licence dollars at work. As for taking the time to show my licence, just doing my part to help out law enforcement.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> Dead Short: Seems you've been eating a lot of popcorn lately!!! Got another bucket ready for ya..bb


He just left my house. He likes Carmel corn so don't piss him off with the run of the mill butter flavor or he might ask to see your license.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

If you're walking through public woods in jeans and a hoodie with a walking stick in hand it's not likely you'll be asked for a hunting license if a CO is to see you. If you are in a pumpkin suit with a 30-06 over your shoulder I think that's probable cause to ask for a hunting liscense. Likewise if you're driving like a Deutsche jumping lanes, tailgating speeding swerving, not maintaining your vehicle you may be pulled over. If your vehicle is well maintained and you are driving in an orderly fashion you will likely have no worries. 

I like to see the CO'S out! I've never been stopped hunting, been stopped many times on the water fishing when by probable cause I should have a fishing liscense. Only one bad experience out of many and a couple where I screwed up one way or another with not having the right lights after dark or a beer can rattling around the boat...but I wasn't trying to cause any harm so no foul. Intent has a lot to do with it as well and don't insult our CO'S by thinking they can't sniff intent out as good as anybody.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> So if you are diving to work it's ok to stop you to check your license or see if your dunk.?
> 
> If your out jogging should they pull you over to make sure your not running from a crime ?
> 
> Maybe you should be patted down leaving the store, because maybe you shoplifted.


they have randome check stations for drunk driving, has been a long standing practice where drunk driving was a problem. if your running in some neighborhoods,,,your very likely to get checked out. you can argue pros and cons all you like ,,but if you read the bi weekly CO reports you can see clearly that like it or not, these types of random checks are needed and valuable. pretty simple to just be polite and enjoy a brief visit with someone that also enjoys the outdoors, rather then get snarky over something that simply has to be done.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

john warren said:


> they have randome check stations for drunk driving, has been a long standing practice where drunk driving was a problem. if your running in some neighborhoods,,,your very likely to get checked out. you can argue pros and cons all you like ,,but if you read the bi weekly CO reports you can see clearly that like it or not, these types of random checks are needed and valuable. pretty simple to just be polite and enjoy a brief visit with someone that also enjoys the outdoors, rather then get snarky over something that simply has to be done.


Where do they have check stations?


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

birdyblackdog said:


> While chasing bunnies today in Isabella County, a friend and I were stopped by the local officer. It was the first time I had been stopped since I was in my late teens, and I must say it was a pleasant experience. Then, again I suppose it should be if you're not breaking the law. No harassment that people sometimes speak of-in fact the officer seemed like a very good guy. Good to know that the officers are out there protecting our valuable resource!



I noticed 2 hunters last Sunday on the Union Township property that’s boarded by South Mission/End of Deerfield/South Business 127. Was that your hunting party?


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of this story......

One morning a husband returns after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap.

Although not familiar with the lake, his wife decides to take the boat out. She motors out a short distance, anchors and reads her book.

Along comes a CO in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman and says, “Good morning, Ma’am. What are you doing?”

“Reading a book,” she replies, thinking, Isn’t that obvious?

“You’re in a Restricted Fishing Area,” he informs her.

“I’m sorry, officer, but I’m not fishing. I’m reading.”

“Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment. I’ll have to take you in and write you up.”

“If you do that, I’ll have to charge you with sexual assault,” says the woman.

“But I haven’t even touched you,” says the CO.

“That’s true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment.”

“Have a nice day, ma’am,” the CO replied, and he left.

:lol:


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

swampbuck said:


> I don't have a problem with the laws or them doing their job. I do have a problem with the constant erosion of our rights.
> 
> If I am fishing and there is no indication that I am doing anything illegal, then there is no justification to request my license or to look in my stuff.
> 
> ...


A cop can't just pull you over for no reason. Can't arrest you for violating/murder unless there is a body or attempted murder/violating, in that you pointed the gun.


Duckhunter66 said:


> Wow, constitutional rights and state resources are two different matters. Hunting and fishing are not rights they are privileges, same as driving..


Not constitutional rights, but the game does belong to the people. We have laws to make sure people take more then their share, but we all have a right to our share. The game does not belong to the king.

So in my opinion every citizen has the right to hunt, until it is taken away by misdeed.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

DirtySteve said:


> So how is asking you for a fishing license a search and how are you being detained? Even if you try to argue that asking for a fishing license is a search you still don't have an argument that it is unreasonable......asking for a fishing license while you are fishing is pretty reasonable. The law says you have to have one. You committed the act of fishing which requires a license.


Mixed. I don't mind them asking if I have a license if my pole is in the water. Should they be able to look in my cooler to see how many fish? A cop would have to see me with to many fish. A cop wouldn't be able to pull my car over to ask if I have license. So why can the DNR pull me over?

My problem is gun laws. You have a long gun in the woods, and they could say you are hunting. But a long gun can be more hady at times then a handgun. I'd like to leave a loaded rifle on my ATV, but have to settle for a handgun. Why does open carry or my CC not cover it?


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

They still need probable cause.
*Whenever an officer appointed by the department has probable cause to believe that any of the statutes or laws mentioned in section 1601 have been or are being violated by any particular person, the officer has the power to search, without warrant, any boat, conveyance, vehicle, automobile, fish box, fish basket, game bag, game coat, or any other receptacle or place, except dwellings or dwelling houses, or within the curtilage of any dwelling house, in which nets, hunting or fishing apparatuses or appliances, wild birds, wild animals, or fish may be possessed, kept, or carried by the person, and an officer appointed by the department may enter into or upon any private or public property for that purpose or for the purpose of patrolling, investigating, or examining when he or she has probable cause for believing that any of the statutes or laws described in section 1601 have been or are being violated on that property.*


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Rounder said:


> Mixed. I don't mind them asking if I have a license if my pole is in the water. Should they be able to look in my cooler to see how many fish? A cop would have to see me with to many fish. A cop wouldn't be able to pull my car over to ask if I have license. So why can the DNR pull me over?
> 
> My problem is gun laws. You have a long gun in the woods, and they could say you are hunting. But a long gun can be more hady at times then a handgun. I'd like to leave a loaded rifle on my ATV, but have to settle for a handgun. Why does open carry or my CC not cover it?



Well I am sure sure about the cop not being able to pull you over to ask if you have a license or not I am not a lawyer. I do know that I was pulled over about a yr ago just because. Officer asked me if I had a license and registration. Asked me if I had anything to drink that night. I had 1 beer 4 hrs previous and told him so. He give me a simple quick sobriety check by having me follow his finger with my eyes. Proceeded to tell me to have a nice night. As he walked away I asked if there was a reason he pulled me over.....he paused and thought then replied my license plate was dirty. I was on a dirt road and it was raining. 

I am sure he pulled me over cause it was 1 am on a Friday night and he was looking for drunks. I had wife and kids with me. When the kids asked how he could pull me over like that I simply said be thankful he is doing his job. It was 2 miles from my house and in my neighborhood. I liked the fact that he might actually get one someday.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I wonder if Jews minded Germans asking them for their papers?


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jimw said:


> I wonder if Jews minded Germans asking them for their papers?


Yeah getting asked for a license is the same!
Someone fell off the deep end.


----------



## miwaterfowlhunter (Jan 1, 2008)

I personally Welcome the DNR officers to check us. It has always been a pleasant experience for us. One time my adult son did not pay attention to his license when he purchased it and it did not have the waterfowl endorsement. They ticketed him but told him to get it corrected and come to the office and they basically tore up the ticket. No issues at all. I have a bit of an issue with them coming onto private land to check hunters but on public land I think it is great. I like to see them checking people especially in the managed areas and verifying Licenses, game bag limits, Shell limiters and shot size / type. If your not an ass to them they spend 5 min with you and move along. Once we were stopped in a Canoe with no life jackets. and he just told us that he would be watching and we better have them in the boat next time.

As for the police, I drive about 45,000 miles a year a lot of that is late evening or early morning. I have never been randomly stopped for anything. 90% of the time you can not see my license plate as I rarely wash the car and live on a "mud" road. I deal with a lot of people every day and have not heard of one that had an experience of randomly being stopped unless doing something suspicious. If the Police feel they need to stop me have at it, in under 5 min I will be on my way again with no worries. The only ones that need to worry are the ones that have something to worry about.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I had a CO drive right past my dog and I while hunting along a two track last year and he just waved. I think you guys that are getting checked must have shifty looking eyes or something to make you look like you are guilty of something.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Duckhunter66 said:


> um, they can and do it all the time. You guys must have a lot to hide.


Actually we (I'm a cop) can't stop you just to check if you have a valid license while driving. You must violate a traffic law for us to stop you. 

However COs do not have to see a violation to check hunting/fishing licenses. Until someone fights a charge and the Supreme Court rules on the whether or not checking licenses is a valid reason to stop someone, it will never change.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

NoJoe is correct if you are hunting/fishing in Michigan the DNR may ask for your license. Buying a license you have signed on that license that you consent to limit search and license verification


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

DirtySteve said:


> I am sure he pulled me over cause it was 1 am on a Friday night and he was looking for drunks. I had wife and kids with me. When the kids asked how he could pull me over like that I simply said be thankful he is doing his job. It was 2 miles from my house and in my neighborhood. I liked the fact that he might actually get one someday.


I am not thankful. I am concerned about drunk driving, but I am not willing to give up freedom to combat it. If you want to go down that road, think of all the good that could be done with out the 4th Amendment. Hell I wish they could just night stick every drug dealer on the corner and run them out of town. But I am also glad they can't.

I think we have given up alot of freedom to fight drunk driving. I am not aware of MI doing it, but it blows my mind check points can be found Constitional. Sadly judges are politicial, and do what they feel is right.

No I have never had a drunk driving. But the idea that a cop can make something up to detain me bothers me. He should have atleast waited until you served. That would be probably cause, and sober people do it too.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

mark.n.chip said:


> NoJoe is correct if you are hunting/fishing in Michigan the DNR may ask for your license. Buying a license you have signed on that license that you consent to limit search and license verification


So if I am just in the woods, not hunting, I can tell them to go crap in their hat, I didn't sign anything?


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I was stopped twice this year. First times in over ten years. Neither me or my "rights" were violated. 
Both encounters turned into an interesting 20 minute talk. In one of the encounters, I was given a couple bird hunting spots to try, in exchange for a deer hunting spot for the CO. Win Win...


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucky Dog said:


> I was stopped twice this year. First times in over ten years. Neither me or my "rights" were violated.
> .


Maybe they were not. But I don't think many people know if they are.

I wish there was a better relationship with DNR. Hunters spend a great deal of time in the woods, and could be of use, if were not all guilty.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Rounder said:


> I am not thankful. I am concerned about drunk driving, but I am not willing to give up freedom to combat it. If you want to go down that road, think of all the good that could be done with out the 4th Amendment. Hell I wish they could just night stick every drug dealer on the corner and run them out of town. But I am also glad they can't.
> 
> I think we have given up alot of freedom to fight drunk driving. I am not aware of MI doing it, but it blows my mind check points can be found Constitional. Sadly judges are politicial, and do what they feel is right.
> 
> No I have never had a drunk driving. But the idea that a cop can make something up to detain me bothers me. He should have atleast waited until you served. That would be probably cause, and sober people do it too.



I get what your concerns are. But I think the difference between you and I is merely what we consider reasonable. The constitution states unreasonable is illegal. Maybe if I were ever stopped and detained for what I perceive as unreasonable my position on the subject would change. You and I may never see eye to eye and agrre on the topic but I will say that I give you credit for being civil while debating.

Nice chatting with you.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I have never been stopped, so it is not coming from that. Never had a ticket. It is not so much that I even mind, but I think we need to keep an eye on it. When my buddy had a guy come right to his blind, that really ticked me off. Hunting is serious business. I don't make an effort to sneak in or keep my scent down, to have CO wander in when I am hunting. It is assuming we are guilty. Not winning hearts.

To many people end up being jerks when debating, usually when they have nothing.


----------



## miwaterfowlhunter (Jan 1, 2008)

We could go back to having back tags on at all times while hunting then the CO's could do a little verification from a distance if they chose to do so. The only issue I have ever had with LE in what I consider a violation of my rights was entering Canada from MI. My dad were on our way to Maine to pick up my son. They pulled us to the side and kept us there about 3 hours while they ran our ID's and questioned us about why we were driving thru Canada rather than going around. They had my dad empty out his new Trans Am and they had dogs walking all over the leather seats and in the back. Neither of us have ever had a run in with the law and both have CPL's. When they finally released us we ask for a reason they held us so long and they said "because we can"


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Holy **** quit whining about it on an outdoor forum and write an elected official to make things change.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't wrote about this, but I do write about other things.

I really don't see much traction. As for as rights go, it will be left up to someone who is detained, to take it up. Hopefully it will not be someone doing it, because he was caught. That only wills the hearts of ACLU.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Read ur article So what. Bottom line is if a private company doesnt want people to open carry or conceal carry for that matter. All they have to do is post a sign to that fact and if you are insinuating im a democrat. You are Way off the mark on that one


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

All you do is complain about laws and call LEO s who uphold the laws whores and traitors to the constitution. Try canada and see how you like it there


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

sparky18181 said:


> Read ur article So what. Bottom line is if a private company doesnt want people to open carry or conceal carry for that matter. All they have to do is post a sign to that fact and if you are insinuating im a democrat. You are Way off the mark on that one


You just can't admit you are wrong.

What does having the right to post a sign, have to do with whether it is legal to do so, or if the photos are photoshopped?

If you followed gun right issues, for or against, you would have heard about this. LIke I said before I don't think it is the way to go about it. But I am for open carry in general.


sparky18181 said:


> All you do is complain about laws and call LEO s who uphold the laws whores and traitors to the constitution. Try canada and see how you like it there


Canada does not have a US constition. I did not say all cops are traitor or whores, I said if they enforce certain laws.

Many cops said they would not enforce Democrats/Obama gun laws if passed. Was it grandstanding, I dunno.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

sparky18181 said:


> Read ur article


Yet, I am the one who called out on typos and writing style.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

If you want to debate open carry, start another thread. This one has run it's course and is no longer on track.


----------

